# ZFS MAC single-label workaround



## ta0kira (Apr 4, 2013)

I notice that there aren't any threads asking about how to get MAC labels to work with ZFS in this forum; however, it's something I've been trying to figure out. Apparently there is no MAC label support in ZFS, but the mount system itself _does_ support MAC. You can therefore call mount with the appropriate MAC process label when mounting the pool (rather than calling `# zfs mount ...`,) which will apply to the entire filesystem if it doesn't support MAC labels. For example, if you have a pool named "data", you can `# setpmac mls/high mount -t zfs data /data` to have the filesystem treated as mls/high, vs. the default mls/low. Unfortunately, this isn't "root safe" because even if you set the corresponding devices and /dev/zfs to mls/high, mount will ignore the MAC labels of the devices when used with ZFS.

Kevin Barry


----------

